# 280AI or stick with my 270



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got a hankerin for a new barrel and I cant decide which way to go. My original idea was to sell my .270 win bolt gun and buy a 26" 280 AI barrel for my TC ProHunter. Problem is, Ive got a bunch of people telling me I would be a fool to do so. Anybody ever had both? which would you take and why? This would be my primary all around hunting gun, so deer, elk, speed goat (if I ever draw a tag). I would also like to use it to bang steel out to 600-800 yards. Another option would be a 6.5x284 or even 6.5x06 I'm considering all three with the 280AI at the top right now.

I'm familiar with the ballistics of all of them as well as availability of ammo but I rarely if ever buy factory ammo. I prefer to roll my own. Oh and Im not a huge fan of belted mags which is why I don't just make the move up to a 7mm mag, already have a 300wm.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously, you ain't going to be happy 'till you get that new gun!:grin: Whether or not you sell your .270, might as well get the .280AI and have some fun. It'll be a great gun. BUT, with a .300WM in the closet, leave the .280AI home when you're after elk.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Only listen to those who have experience with the 280AI. Lots of people like to blindly throw rocks at the Ackley cartridges based on gun writer articles in big commercial magazines. If you want some real info from a publication, seek it in the more technical magazines like Varmint Hunter.

I have vast experience with the 280 in its original, Ackley IMP 40*, and RCBS IMP 30*. By my experience, the 280 IMP's are a significant step up from the array of standard cartridges built on the 30-06 case. From a hand loading perspective, the IMP case design is better for case life and retention. 

What's nice about the 280 AI is that it is no longer a wildcat cartridge. Thanks to Nosler, the nay Sayers can no longer sit back and simply claim that hand loaders are "overloading" the round. You can go out and buy factory loaded ammo under SAMMI specs that gives great performance improvements. This also means that you no longer have to fire form brass if you don't want to.

Nosler offers factory ammo with 140 AB's at 3150 and 160 Partitions at just under 3000. If the latter is not a great elk load, I don't know what is. 

I have scads of load data for the 280AI and would be glad to help out if you go that direction. 

Next time someone puts down the 280AI, ask them how much experience they have with one. If they quote a John Barsness article from Shooting Times......walk away.-------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Seriously, you ain't going to be happy 'till you get that new gun!:grin: Whether or not you sell your .270, might as well get the .280AI and have some fun. It'll be a great gun. BUT, with a .300WM in the closet, leave the .280AI home when you're after elk.


LOL I know, Ive been driving my wife crazy talking about all these different calibers she knows nothing about.:grin: She just keep telling me "Get the one ya want most" Well that's the problem, I don't know which one I want most lol.

SS, I knew you were a big fan of the 280AI and was hoping you would chime in. Its not that people are saying negative things about the 280. More like, why would I want to sell a gun I already have established multiple loads that shoot sub moa groups for a gun that isn't that much better and start all over. 
My answer is, I guess I don't consider the .270 an elk gun and my 300wm is just not fun to practice with. Not to mention goes through brass and powder like crazy. I see the .280AI as the better gap filling caliber between the 243, 260, 308 and the 300wm. Not trying to take anything away from the .270, I think its a great deer caliber capable of taking elk, just not one I would grab as an all around gun, and the .300 is to big for an all around IMO. By all means, If somebody can think of a better caliber that runs off 60-65gr of powder, let me know. Im still in the trying to decide phase lol.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Jack O'Conner might twitch in his grave a bit hearing that. With that said, you could take the Elmer Keith approach to elk with a big bore rifle if you felt like dropping your well oiled plan completely. :-D just sayings


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, Fish, you're dating yourself if you remember the Elmer Keith/Jack O'Conner days. 
As a young man I was a big O'Conner fan, but after I grew up and discovered the truth about the .270 and elk, Elmer seemed a little more intelligent.

My favorite Elmer story " Took a .270 out after rabbits one time, shot a nice Jack three times and the *amn thing just kept on grazing". You gotta love Elmer!

*"Use enough gun!"*​


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a saying that would really piss Jack off....."The only thing that out 270's a 270 is a 280."------------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not really, Jack's final custom rifle was a 280, and an incredibly beautiful one at that.

http://www.gundigest.com/gun-collec...c-guns-jack-oconnors-last-rifle-the-ruger-m77

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, Jack wasn't stupid.......he used the 30-06 and 7x57 a bunch too. But his bread, butter, and fame came from touting the 270 and verbally sparring with Keith. Very few people remember anything else that he wrote about.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Always thought a 7x57 would be a fun nostalgic caliber to own... would really like a 6.5x55 sweed too.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd take a nice custom 6lb rifle in either caliber to the woods anytime. The 257 Roberts is cool too.------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Wow, Fish, you're dating yourself if you remember the Elmer Keith/Jack O'Conner days.
> As a young man I was a big O'Conner fan, but after I grew up and discovered the truth about the .270 and elk, Elmer seemed a little more intelligent.
> 
> My favorite Elmer story " Took a .270 out after rabbits one time, shot a nice Jack three times and the *amn thing just kept on grazing". You gotta love Elmer!
> ...


Truth be told, I don't believe O'Connor and I ever breathed at the same time. I just happen know a lot about a deal of things. Some things however, just enough to get myself into trouble if I talk for too long.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Elmer takes the cake because he was from Salmon, ID........coolest place in the west.----SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Dallan, come down to Gunnies on Wednesday evening. I'll show you a really nice 6.5x55. Browning Low Wall. Even prettier than the High Wall 375 that 'goob hasn't come down to buy for his bison hunt.


----------

